# Barred rock hens



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a buff Orpington rooster. And friend of mine has some Barred Rock hens. We have decided to cross the two birds. I am wondering what can be expected from this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

By logic you should get an auto sexing breed. This means the males will be barred and the females will not be. If you cross them back again, you won't have the auto sexing traits anymore, but all first generation crosses will be barred males, the females will be gold and black in no particular design.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I didn't know that about telling them apart. You learn something new every day how do you think they will be as egg layers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If you cross barred hens with a solid rooster, because of the nature of the barring gene, only the males will be barred. Which is pretty cool if you ask me.

They will be like their mothers and their grandmothers side of the male. If he came from strong laying lines, then they will follow that. My barreds and orps lay 3-5 eggs a week, depending on the time of year. That's fairly typical, I'd expect the same.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

So is the egg laying ability is always passed down from the roosters mothers side? And that's the general rule on how it woks? Because my brother in-law has some white leghorns we where thinking of crossing. So would the leghorns egg laying ability not be past down? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh, sorry, I mean if the rooster is from good laying lines that will influence the chicks as well as their mothers. Buff Orpingtons can be good layers or just fair layers, and that will effect the egg production of your mixed chicks.

Anything crossed with a leghorn will improve the vitality of the egg lines in the bird.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

ok thanks so much for the info. You've been a lot of help with my Qs. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

No problem at all


----------

